# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  ¡¡Por fin lecturas a tiempo real!!!

## Antonio Callejas

Hola amigos.

Acabo de darme cuenta de que hoy, a las once de la mañana se ha restituido el servicio de lecturas a tiempo real, al menos en los embalses de la cuenca del Segura.

Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## jlois

Una fantástica noticia , Antonio. Esperemos que no sólo sea en el Segura y sea igual en las demás cuencas.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Sin duda una buena noticia :Smile: 

Al parecer ya aparecen los datos en todas las cuencas

----------


## REEGE

Lo que tienen las primas y los rescates... :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

¿No será que alguien que está trabajando le ha dado a la tecla dado que su jefe, que no quiere que se gaste, está de vacaciones?
Porque rescatarnos no nos han rescatado, y al paso que van parece que cuando nos rescaten no nos quedará nada para rescatar.

----------

